# A new enclosure finished for my slithery friend!



## Python_Player (Aug 30, 2011)

*more pics*

Hi all, not sure if this is the right section to post this or not but thought i would share my enclosure i made for my coastal carpet Nubi . He's been living in this enclosure now for about 3-4months and he seems to be loving it. I started out purchasing the wooden cabinet; designed and made the rock wall and all other installations myself from scratch . It was the first time i have done anything like this and my first attempt and pretty happy with the outcome. Will be doing another enclosure for my female coastal too with a different theme hopefully sometime in the near future. Any questions shoot and ill do my best to answer them (hopefully ill remember all the steps, it was a while ago i started to make this)


----------



## ozstorm (Aug 30, 2011)

just one quick question, how do you keep him in there, because I can't see any doors etc 

guessing you haven't attached the actual finished product

ok, never mind, pics have appeared now


----------



## Python_Player (Aug 30, 2011)

*more*


----------



## Trouble (Aug 30, 2011)

That's awesome!! Great work  I bet your little coastal is loving that. 
Thanks for sharing, can't wait to see the other one you build.


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 30, 2011)

I love it! I wish i was creative like that......:? or even just had the patience to try! Well Done, im sure ur friend is quite impressed with his/her new home!


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 30, 2011)

Well I wish I could do something like this.


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi five! That's a job well done, great for a first attempt. Don't forget to post pics of the next one too. Do you gave a theme in mind?


----------



## Frosty (Aug 30, 2011)

That looks bloody awsome mate, well done.


----------



## Python_Player (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone glad you all like it! 



Jaxrtfm said:


> Hi five! That's a job well done, great for a first attempt. Don't forget to post pics of the next one too. Do you gave a theme in mind?


 Now im not 100% sure but im thinking prehistoric age theme. When i first designed the enclosure (on photoshop on my computer) i thought it looked pretty good, when i made it the enclosure came out NOTHING like i had planned haha, so i have the theme in mind but not sure on exactly how its going to look...mayb these things are best created as u go along  and if u have the patience it may be easier to make than u think


----------



## FusionMorelia (Aug 30, 2011)

thats just wicked man i love it!


----------



## cadwallader (Aug 30, 2011)

Thats looks great, some red led light in the eyes would look awesome i think


----------



## Snowman (Aug 30, 2011)

Reminds me of He-man. Which is apropriate since Skelator lived in Snake mountain


----------



## leamos (Aug 30, 2011)

reminds me of scooby doo for some reason


----------



## Python_Player (Aug 30, 2011)

Snowman said:


> Reminds me of He-man. Which is apropriate since Skelator lived in Snake mountain


haha does have a familiar feeling to it doesnt it


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 30, 2011)

That is so cool!


----------



## Jarden (Aug 30, 2011)

good looking enclosure i want to make some back rounds for mine also  Wont be long before ur coastal outgrows that  but always good for when u get new snakes 

good looking enclosure i want to make some back rounds for mine also  Wont be long before ur coastal outgrows that  but always good for when u get new snakes


----------



## Python_Player (Aug 31, 2011)

yeah! he is alreadys getting pretty large, and will have to start thinking about a new larger enclosure for him in the future  but he seems to be fitting in nicely, and can still fit through the skulls eyes and mouth (its hollowed out and used as one of his hides)


----------



## thepythia (Aug 31, 2011)

That is seriously amazing work! I want to attempt something similar although I just know it will end up nothing like that..


----------



## melluvssnakes (Sep 1, 2011)

Holy freaking batman! I so have to step up my game..


----------



## Python_Player (Sep 1, 2011)

haha thanks for all the comments, its def worth giving it a try to all you thinking about doing it, im very glad i did! ill add a couple pics of Nubi (male) i took tonight


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice work 
Red LEDs in the eyes would be awesome.


----------



## Python_Player (Sep 5, 2011)

mad_at_arms said:


> Nice work
> Red LEDs in the eyes would be awesome.


Might have to work something up if i find the spare time


----------

